# Is the MkII really going to be at Gaydon??



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

According to the little TTOC mention in the MkII launch section of the new Audi Magazine (from Audi UK), there'll be a TTMkII at the HMC. Is this really true since I haven't heard anyone mention it here?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yep it will be there they may be 2 of them


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

It is confirmed in the........TTOC thread for the event.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Yep, Audi have promised a MkII (and an R8 :wink: ) and Wayside Audi also hope to be bringing their Demo Car so long as it has arrived in time.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

I'm sure there are others :wink:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?p=708712#708712


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

R6B TT said:


> Yep, Audi have promised a MkII (and an R8 :wink: ) and Wayside Audi also hope to be bringing their Demo Car so long as it has arrived in time.


Please keep me away from the R8....I really cant afford anymore car changing


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, Audi have promised a MkII (and an R8 :wink: ) and Wayside Audi also hope to be bringing their Demo Car so long as it has arrived in time.
> ...


I don't think even you could afford the R8 Le mans car jaime!!!! :wink:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Multiprocess said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > R6B TT said:
> ...


I dunno - its second- hand, model been superceded by a better handling and faster model :roll: ..... maybe they'll look at a deal.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Doh i thought you ment one of these

Thought that would be abit of a massive coup having it there


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Doh i thought you ment one of these
> 
> Thought that would be abit of a massive coup having it there


yeah thats what i thought too! i was getting very excited, anyway the other R8 will be nice to look at aswell.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TTej said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Doh i thought you ment one of these
> ...


MMM nice I could grate my cheese on the lights, the optional extra ive been waiting for, if it has a worcester sauce dispenser Im in!


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Leg said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


however many times you ask Audi arent ready for the Breville option, i thought we discussed this.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TTej said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > TTej said:
> ...


U sent that petition off then eh? And they still say no? Ffs, I dont need a glove compartment, I dont own any gloves, I DO own a Breville though, how hard would it be?

Any news on the worcester sauce dispenser? If you cant do 0-Cheese Toastie in 30 seconds why bother at all!


----------

